# Name the Movie - Six Degrees of Seperation



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

*Welcome to the latest round of "Name the Movie".*

Name the Movie is a friendly forum game where we will be posting images from films and asking for you to identify them.
Those who identify them correctly will then have twelve hours to post a film of their own choosing.

For this round, the film you post needs to have an actor in it who also starred in the film whose screenshot was just posted (but not the film!), although not in the screenshot itself. For example, if the picture posted was Back To The Future and had Michael J Fox in it then the picture you post could be of a film that Christopher Lloyd, Crispin Glover or Lea Thompson was in.  Hope this makes sense!

*Round details:*

Round start : June 8th
Round end: July 8th
Judge: TrolleyDave

The other normal rules are still in effect.  p1ngy has summarized them beautifully:

If you successfully name the movie, please post your own image, and then send the answer to your entry to the 'Temper who posted the image you correctly identified. This previous poster will not be allowed to guess your image and will help us to know when a movie has been correctly identified.
We ask that you do not 'hotlink' to images hosted by other websites. Rather you should rename the image, and reload it to your own personal image host, such as Photobucket or Imageshack.
We also like it when people keep the scores and 'movies shown this round' list updated,
but there's no penalty for forgetting this step.

A comprehensive listing of the rules can be found in this thread.

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the judge.



Spoiler: Detailed Rules of the Game



One person posts a screenshot of a film, relevant to the theme of the round, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot and sends a PM to the forum member whose image they guessed correctly. This allows them to judge the guesses for that particular image in your absence. When confirming a film the score table must be updated with the new scores. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

"Hit and Run" revision:

If someone posts a correct guess and doesn't come back to post a new picture within 12 hours then it becomes a do-over. The turn reverts back to the previous player who posted a pic, that player posts a new pic and PMs the previous player again. The first time someone does it they just get a warning, the next time they do it the points get removed to stop habit forming.




Lets get started already!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 8, 2009)

Stripes!  

Woo hoo, we're back underway.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Stripes!
> 
> Woo hoo, we're back underway.



You are absolutely correct Mr S! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score*
*Szyslak : 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...



Stripes


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 9, 2009)

I am guaranteeing  that I will win this game this month, none of you can challenge my superior knowledge of moving pictures!






hold on, wait a minute...​






*YEAH THAT JUST HAPPENED​*



it's on mofo's.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

Splash!

EDIT: with the connection being John Mother Fuckin' Candy.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 9, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Splash!
> 
> EDIT: with the connection being John Mother Fuckin' Candy.


Nope, sorry.  No flipper on that beauty.  I'll post a new pic shortly.  Duty calls right now.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 9, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Splash!
> 
> EDIT: with the connection being John Mother Fuckin' Candy.


Yup Fail

PS the Guardian just threw down the gauntlet


PS Szyslak low quality pics suck.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> PS Szyslak low quality pics suck.Yeah, sorry, can't find many pics from this one.  It might take NCIS to figure this one out.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2009)

Stealing Home


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Stealing Home


Correct!  The link being Harold Ramis.  

Score

*Tanas : 1*
Szyslak : 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...



Stripes
Stealing Home


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2009)

Next


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 10, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Next


Oh fuck, I know that one!!1 /racks brains


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 10, 2009)

'As good as it gets'


----------



## Tanas (Jun 10, 2009)

mewcuss you are Correct!
Link:Helen Hunt

Score
*mewcuss : 1*
Szyslak : 1
Tanas : 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...



Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 10, 2009)

I will post a few more pictures (with faces!!) later on if no one gets this.
Sorry for the bad quality of the pic it was taken from the theatrical trailer and not DVD.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 10, 2009)

_Judgment Night_

link Cuba Gooding Jr


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 10, 2009)

*The Guardian* you are indeed correctamundo!
Your superior knowledge has served you well.

*Score*
*The Guardian* : 1
mewcuss : 1
Szyslak : 1
Tanas : 1


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2009)

The Outsiders


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 10, 2009)

Correct!  
Link:  Emilio Estevez


Score
*Szyslak : 2*
The Guardian: 1
mewcuss : 1
Tanas : 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...



Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty easy one:


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 10, 2009)

Point Break?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> Point Break?


Correct!  Patrick Swayze being the link.

Score

Szyslak : 2
The Guardian: 1
mewcuss : 1
Tanas : 1
*Smatchmo: 1 *



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...



Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
Point Break


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## The Guardian (Jun 10, 2009)

_A League of Their Own_


I cry everytime I watch it


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 11, 2009)

The Guardian hits it outta the park!
Link: Lori Petty

Score
Szyslak : 2
*The Guardian: 2*
mewcuss : 1
Tanas : 1
Smatchmo:1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...



Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 11, 2009)

It was damn near impossible to find a pic for this movie that wasn't easily recognizable:


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 11, 2009)

Forrest Gump?


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 11, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Forrest Gump?


Correct!  Out of over 700 screens this is one of two that I didn't think I could identify.
Link: Tom Hanks


Score
*Szyslak : 3*
The Guardian: 2
mewcuss : 1
Tanas : 1
Smatchmo:1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Jun 11, 2009)

"Albino Alligator"


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 11, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Albino Alligator"


You got it.  Welcome to the scoreboard Lazycus.

The link was Gary Sinise.  For the cast involved (and Kevin Spacey's directing debut), I was actually pretty disappointed in the way that movie turned out.  Still worth a look though.      

Score
Szyslak: 3
The Guardian: 2
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Smatchmo: 1
*Lazycus: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## The Guardian (Jun 12, 2009)

_Crash_


lol this is a behind the scenes pic, not actually a cap from the movie


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 12, 2009)

Oooops.  I did that once before in another NTM thread.  Oh well, you got it anyway.  The link was Matt Dillon.

Score
Szyslak: 3
*The Guardian: 3*
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Smatchmo: 1
Lazycus: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jun 12, 2009)

Airheads


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 12, 2009)

Correct again!
Link: Brendan Fraser

Score
*Szyslak: 4*
The Guardian: 3
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Smatchmo: 1
Lazycus: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (Jun 12, 2009)

2nd pic, same movie:


----------



## WildWon (Jun 12, 2009)

Mr. Deeds? (connection of Adam Sandler?)


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 13, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Mr. Deeds? (connection of Adam Sandler?)


Correct!  I think you are underestimating my sneakiness.

Connection was actually Steve Buscemi in my head, but Sandler works as well.  Nice one WildChild.       

Score
Szyslak: 4
The Guardian: 3
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Smatchmo: 1
Lazycus: 1
*WildWon: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## The Guardian (Jun 14, 2009)

we need more pictures or clues!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

Quiz Show?


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 14, 2009)

Cradle Will Rock? (Link John Turturro)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 14, 2009)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> we need more pictures or clues!




Wow.
Asking for clues already? 
What a master of movies you are.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 14, 2009)

just trying to keep it moving, I want to move on to a movie I might have seen so I can score some points.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 14, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> Cradle Will Rock? (Link John Turturro)



You, sir, are correct.

Score
Szyslak: 4
The Guardian: 3
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
*Smatchmo: 2*
Lazycus: 1
WildWon: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to say Glen or Glenda but it wouldn't fit with the last film posted so I'll say Ed Wood?


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 15, 2009)

TrolleyDave scores the point
(Link was Bill Murray.) 

Score
Szyslak: 4
The Guardian: 3
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Smatchmo: 2
Lazycus: 1
WildWon: 1
*TrolleyDave: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Next up!


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 15, 2009)

why does he remind me of indiana jones... i could be COMPLETELY wrong... but he just looks like the indy from "raiders of the lost ark"

EDIT- Forget it... im wrong he has a moustache in Raiders of the Lost Ark, but is it any other Indiana Jones movie? just the coat and shirt match him
EDIT 2- Forget my post... i havent a clue what it is... maybe ill get future ones but im stumped for the time being!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope, nothing to do with Indiana Jones at all, sorry mate!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> why does he remind me of indiana jones... i could be COMPLETELY wrong... but he just looks like the indy from "raiders of the lost ark"
> 
> EDIT- Forget it... im wrong he has a moustache in Raiders of the Lost Ark, but is it any other Indiana Jones movie? just the coat and shirt match him
> EDIT 2- Forget my post... i havent a clue what it is... maybe ill get future ones but im stumped for the time being!








  That's John Ritter, not Harrison Ford my good man.

I think the pic is from _Stay Tuned_, where they get sucked into the television, with a link of Jeffrey Jones as the devil.  I can't remember liking this one, but it was an interesting concept, and some of the spoof horror shows were actually pretty funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> That's John Ritter, not Harrison Ford my good man.
> 
> I think the pic is from _Stay Tuned_, where they get sucked into the television, with a link of Jeffrey Jones as the devil.  I can't remember liking this one, but it was an interesting concept, and some of the spoof horror shows were actually pretty funny.



Both the flick and the connection are absolutely spot on Mr S!  Not alot of people really liked the film but I loved it!  I'm a big fan of John ritter and Eugene Levy though so that probably helps alot!

*Score*
*Szyslak: 5*
The Guardian: 3
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Smatchmo: 2
Lazycus: 1
WildWon: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

_American Pie_

Link: Eugene Levy


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2009)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> _American Pie_
> 
> Link: Eugene Levy


Very close, but not quite.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

_American Pie 2_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2009)

Band Camp


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2009)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> _American Pie 2_


That's the one.

*Score*
Szyslak: 5
*The Guardian: 4*
Smatchmo: 2
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Lazycus: 1
WildWon: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## mewcuss (Jun 15, 2009)

Is this 'Little Big League'?
The link is Luke Edwards.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

Strike one!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 15, 2009)

How's about Rookie Of The Year, with the link of Thomas Ian Nicholas?


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 15, 2009)

Correct!


*Score*
Szyslak: 5
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
*WildWon: 2*
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Lazycus: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year


----------



## WildWon (Jun 15, 2009)

w00t!

This one shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## IzzehO (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey cool thread. I saw this not too long ago but the name completely escapes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have to check back as I could have named half the ones so far


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2009)

Black Sheep


----------



## WildWon (Jun 15, 2009)

Car wrecked! With the connection of Gary Busey. Ahh that wonderfully funny nut-job.


*Score*
*Szyslak: 6*
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
WildWon: 2
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
Lazycus: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Jun 16, 2009)

"Fletch"
via Tim Matheson


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Fletch"
> via Tim Matheson


Nice one Lazycus!  I was about to lose my faith in humanity.

*Score*
Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
WildWon: 2
*Lazycus: 2*
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
TrolleyDave: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2009)

I've never watched Fletch -.-;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I've never watched Fletch -.-;



Holy carp! You should watch it, it's funny as hell.  It's from when Chevy Chase was still funny! lol


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Lazycus (Jun 18, 2009)

It's been 24 hours.  Should I post another pic or a hint?

Well, like it or not, here it is:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 19, 2009)

Cape Fear?


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 19, 2009)

You aint no white trash piece of shit!  You're better than us all!

Link was Joe Don Baker.

*Score*
Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
WildWon: 2
Lazycus: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 20, 2009)

What's up TD?  Want me to post a movie?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry mate, been a bit busy!  Wouldn't have looked too good having to hit myself with the hit and run rule! lol Next up :


----------



## imz (Jun 20, 2009)

Down and Out in Beverly Hills?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2009)

imz said:
			
		

> Down and Out in Beverly Hills?



That's it!

*Score*
Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
WildWon: 2
Lazycus: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
*imz: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)


----------



## imz (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2009)

Jaws?


----------



## imz (Jun 22, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Jaws?



Correct!

Score
Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
*WildWon: 3*
Lazycus: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
mewcuss: 1
Tanas: 1
imz: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)
Jaws


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2009)

Woohoo!

Sorry guys, but the original Jaws movie was a bit of a toughie for me to pull another movie (and i didn't want to use the Dreyfus connection again... immediately after the last one lol).

So, hope this works


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2009)

Hint pleast Wildy!


----------



## smashbro (Jun 24, 2009)

Dracula 2000


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hint pleast Wildy!
> 
> Well, i would except.....
> 
> QUOTE(smashbro @ Jun 24 2009, 12:37 AM) Dracula 2000



Close! But not quite.




Heeeeeeere's another hint:


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 25, 2009)

Dracula 2: Ascension

The Roy Scheidster DSV being the link.


----------



## imz (Jun 26, 2009)

mewcuss said:
			
		

> Dracula 2: Ascension



right!

Score
Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
Smatchmo: 2
WildWon: 3
Lazycus: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
*mewcuss: 2*
Tanas: 1
imz: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...




Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)
Jaws
Dracula II: Ascension


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 26, 2009)

Edit:


Spoiler: Another clue



Sorry for the low quality, the next picture will be miles better in quality.










Spoiler: And another



See!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

Firefox?


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 27, 2009)

Screw down my diodes and call me Frank! That is 100% *Correct!!!!* The link was David Gant.

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
*TrolleyDave: 3*
WildWon: 3
mewcuss: 2
Smatchmo: 2
Lazycus: 2
Tanas: 1
imz: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...





Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)
Jaws
Dracula II: Ascension
Firefox




Good luck with the op. Dave and remember "Time is a great healer. Unless it's a rash, then you're better off with ointment."


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Jun 29, 2009)

Next Movie?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry about that folks! Next up :


----------



## Jaems (Jun 29, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> A Clockwork Orange



That is of course the answer I was looking for!

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
WildWon: 3
mewcuss: 2
Smatchmo: 2
Lazycus: 2
Tanas: 1
imz: 1
*Jaems: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...





Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)
Jaws
Dracula II: Ascension
Firefox
A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Jaems (Jun 29, 2009)

K looks like it's my turn:







sorry about that messed up for a bit


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 29, 2009)

m'kay, I have no idea, and no points. Might as well venture a guess.

B&W, A blonde with her head in peril. A Guy in a mouse-like costume, and a guy in a lizard-like costume.
I'm gonna guess it's one of the early adaptations of Alice in Wonderland....

Perhaps"Alice" (1946)   ?
(Connection: Miriam Karlin)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> m'kay, I have no idea, and no points. Might as well venture a guess.
> 
> B&W, A blonde with her head in peril. A Guy in a mouse-like costume, and a guy in a lizard-like costume.
> I'm gonna guess it's one of the early adaptations of Alice in Wonderland....
> ...



Sorry mate, that's not it.  It's probably a bit early for a proper hint but I'll tell you (you can't tell anyone else though) that it's a 70's British flick.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay... I think it's good time for another hint:





If that isn't enough, then the next picture would surely just give it away.


----------



## imz (Jul 1, 2009)

so is this film in black &white or colour?


----------



## imz (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## Tanas (Jul 1, 2009)

Easy from the first b/w pic posted.

Its the excellent The Wicker Man(1973), unlike the the 2006 travesty, where Nicolas Cage's acting was as wooden as the wickerman itself.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 1, 2009)

That's it! The connection was Aubrey Morris.

And how right you are, the 2006 version was pretty bad. It's a shame that such a great film got such a lame remake.

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
WildWon: 3
mewcuss: 2
Smatchmo: 2
Lazycus: 2
*Tanas: 2*
imz: 1
Jaems: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...





Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)
Jaws
Dracula II: Ascension
Firefox
A Clockwork Orange
The Wicker Man (1973)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 1, 2009)

edit : Beaten to the punch! lol


----------



## Tanas (Jul 1, 2009)

Next.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2009)

How about a hint Tanas mate?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 8, 2009)

Should be easy now.




And I thought that everyone had just got fed up of this quiz,  thats why I didnt post another pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## imz (Jul 9, 2009)

Gremlins 2: The New Batch?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 9, 2009)

You are Correct!

Link being Christopher Lee

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 6
The Guardian: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
WildWon: 3
mewcuss: 2
Smatchmo: 2
Lazycus: 2
Tanas: 2
*imz: 2*
Jaems: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted so far...





Stripes
Stealing Home
As Good as It Gets
Judgement Night
The Outsiders
A League of Their Own
Forrest Gump
Albino Alligator
Crash
Airheads
Mr. Deeds
Cradle Will Rock
Ed Wood
Stay Tuned
American Pie 2
Rookie of the Year
Black Sheep
Fletch
Cape Fear (1991)
Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1986)
Jaws
Dracula II: Ascension
Firefox
A Clockwork Orange
The Wicker Man (1973)
Gremlins 2 (1990)


----------



## imz (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (Jul 10, 2009)

This round is over

Scrooged im assuming

*Posts merged*

I suggest they say JULY 8th 2009-August 8th 2009 instead.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 11, 2009)

Man18 is rigt, the round's over unfortunately.  Congrats to Syzzie on another win!


----------

